

Predictable Password Topology - dobrescu
http://bytearrays.com/predictable-password-topology/

======
ColinWright
Just a heads up for people who read this and know some math, this is a
technical use of the word "topology" that is not entirely consistent with the
usual usage. The author has co-opted the word and given it a specific, and
somewhat non-standard, spin.

It's not entirely unrelated, and it's probably defensible, it's just that for
a time it kept catching me out.

